# Rad relocate



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anybody know what all comes in the high lifter or wild boar kits for a brute force?


----------



## Frosty19 (Apr 10, 2014)

If you go on the highlifter site and select the rad relocate you want they have a PDF version of the instructions you can open which has an inventory with pics in it of what you get.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Don't waist your money on either go with rubberdowncustoms kit. the workmanship is second to none. Plus they can custom make it to you liking that way you dont have the same one as everyone else. Heres the one i had on my brute.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

I already ordered highlifter I wanted rdc but didn't want to pay what they wanted guess I get what I pay for


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Highlifter products are of great quality. You made a good choice.


----------

